

A (fab) Approach To Web Apps  - tlrobinson
http://jsconf.blip.tv/file/3745736/?

======
l4u
<http://fabjs.org>

------
thunk
Moving the close paren to enclose each app's upstream app arguments would ease
this lisper's eyes. It seems like it might get difficult to debug arity count
errors if you accidentally indented wrong somewhere in a larger app.

~~~
jedschmidt
You're right, it certainly could make debugging harder for large apps, but the
point is to stop building large apps. Since every app made using (fab) is
itself a (fab) app, debugging/testing should take place at the component
levels first.

~~~
thunk
I hear you -- bottom-up as applied to functional, modular JS web apps.

Rereading what I said, I don't want to detract from the fact that what you
built is _fucking awesome_.

------
Dive3452
testtest

